# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Mission M72i δουεύουν τα tweeter χάσαμε τα woofer

## ArtifexEfr

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω....
Μετά απο karaoke σταμάτησαν να λειτουργούν τα woofer απο τα ηχεία*...ενώ τα tweeter παραδόξως λειτουργούν κανονικά
Υπαρχει περίπτωση να έχουν κάποια ασφάλεια?μήπως τα παίξε το crossover?'η πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω τα woofer?
Τι κόστος θα έχει η επισκευή τους?αξίζει να τα επισκευάσω η να κοιτάξω καινούρια?
ευχαριστώ!




*έχω 3 ζευγάρια Mission Μ72ι σε rotel rb 971
το ένα ζευγάρι πλέον μονό λειτουργεί κανονικά

----------


## materatsi

Ελεγξε με ωμομετρο αν υπαρχει αντισταση στο woofer,αλλιως αν δεν εχεις με μια μπαταρια 1,5 - 9 volts στιγμιαια επαφη.Αν λειτουργει το ηχειο,τοτε κοιταξε το μεγαλυτερο πηνιο στο crossover μηπως και ειναι ξεκολλημενο.Αν θελεις να το χρησιμοποιεις για επαγγελματικη χρηση,σαφως και να αλλαξεις μεγαφωνο και ισως tweeter.Αν το αποφασισεις γραψε το,για να σου προτεινουμε.

----------


## ArtifexEfr

'Οχι,Στο woofer δεν μου δείχνει αντίσταση,μόνο στο tweeter....ανεβάζω και φώτο ...γενικότερα δεν βλέπω κάτι καμένο η ξεκολλημένο
να κοιτάξω για κάτι άλλο η απλά κάηκε το woofer?
Materasi κάθε πρόταση ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## selectronic

Το woofer αν το κουνήσεις προσεκτικά εσύ με το χέρι μέσα-έξω είναι εντάξει? Νιώθεις μόνο την αντίσταση της ανάρτησης ή ακούγονται τίποτα χρατς-χρουτς και στο κέντρο «ξύνεται» κάτι?

  Επίσης νομίζω ότι στο crossover ο C2 είναι φουσκωμένος?

----------


## Danza

Αν στο woofer δεν σου δίνει αντίσταση τότε είναι καμμένο!

Επισκευάζεται άνετα όμως με λιγότερο κόστος απο ότι θα αγόραζες ενα καινούριο....

Υ.γ. ο C2 μου φαίνεται και εμένα φουσκωμένος.... Άλλαξέ τον καλού κακού και να ξέρεις πως στα crossover σχεδόν δεν καίγονται.... Πρώτα θα την ακούσει το μεγάφωνο και όχι το crossover....

----------


## ArtifexEfr

Selectronic,Το woofer ειναι άνετο σε κίνηση μέσα έξω,ακουγεται λίγο χρατς χρουτς σαν να ''ξύνεται'' κατι,

ανεβάζω φωτό  οπου φαίνεται σαν να έχει 'ρουφήξει' το πηνίο (μάλλον) του μεγάφωνου και είναι και μόνιμα μαγνητισμένο
πως γίνεται να επισκευαστεί αυτό?
οκ για τον c2 θα τον αλλάξω

----------


## Danza

> Selectronic,Το woofer ειναι άνετο σε κίνηση μέσα έξω,*ακουγεται λίγο χρατς χρουτς σαν να ''ξύνεται'' κατι*,
> 
> ανεβάζω φωτό  οπου φαίνεται σαν να έχει 'ρουφήξει' το πηνίο (μάλλον) του μεγάφωνου και είναι και μόνιμα μαγνητισμένο
> πως γίνεται να επισκευαστεί αυτό?
> οκ για τον c2 θα τον αλλάξω


Το "έψησες" απλά.... κοίτα στο google για επισκευή μεγαφώνων, υπάρχουν 3-4 μαγαζιά που στο επισκευάζουν  και στο κάνουν καινούριο!

----------


## selectronic

Μέτρα πρώτα απ’ όλα την αντίσταση του μεγάφωνου, αν είναι μηδέν ή άπειρο, μας έχει αφήσει χρόνους.

  Όταν το ζορίζεις πολύ το ηχείο, αυτό που γίνεται (σε μία τουλάχιστον περίπτωση) είναι ότι το πηνιάκι που έχει (voice coil) ζεσταίνεται πολύ, φουσκώνει (λιώνει) το βερνίκι που έχει το σύρμα και βραχυκυκλώνει. Από το φούσκωμα αυτό μεγαλώνει λίγο η διάμετρος του πηνίου και βρίσκει στον μαγνήτη που είναι στην έξω μεριά. Αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις σαν αντίσταση στην (ελαφριά) πίεση με το χέρι, και ακούς και το φουσκωμένο πηνίο να ξύνεται στο μέταλλο. Αν έχεις και τίποτα άλλα μεγάφωνα (όχι τουίτερ) και δες πως είναι ένα καλό για να τσεκάρεις το άλλο.

  Για τον πυκνωτή πρόσεχε γιατί μάλλον θα είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός μεν, αλλά NP ή Non-Polarity, δεν θα έχει σημάδι για το μείων δηλαδή. Είναι «ειδικός» τύπος ηλεκτρολυτικού και πρόσεχε να πάρεις ίδιο.

----------


## ArtifexEfr

Οκ θα ρίξω μια ματιά...επειδή όμως είμαι επαρχία μήπως δεν με συμφέρει να στέλνω και να πληρώνω και μεταφορικά(μιλάμε για 5 κομμάτια...απορώ το ένα πως γλίτωσε...dj μας την έκανε την δουλεία άστα...)
Μήπως να ψάξω για καινούρια-αντίστοιχα?
Αν πάρω καινούρια π.χ άλλης εταιρίας τι να προσέξω?ιντσες και αντίσταση?η και τίποτα άλλο?
Θα σε παρακαλούσα αν θέλεις να μου προτείνεις κάποια site,ευχαριστώ!

----------


## selectronic

Έκαψε και τα 5 μαζί? :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 


  Τέλος πάντων, για το θέμα τι συμφέρει δεν ξέρω να σου πω, πάρε κανένα τηλέφωνο και ρώτα τιμές για τις δύο περιπτώσεις, ή περίμενε κανέναν πιο σχετικό με το άθλημα να σου πει.

----------


## Danza

Πολύ καλά προιόντα θα βρείς εδώ αν πας σε καινούρια www.djshop.gr   Θα κοιτάξεις απλά να είναι ίδιες ίντσες και ίδια τα Ωμ του μεγαφώνου, επίσης τα watt (RMS) να είναι περίπου τα ίδια, αλλά ποτέ λιγότερα! 

Σε παίρνουν τηλ να επιβαιβεώσουν την παραγγελία και στα στέλνουν με αντικαταβολή! Έχω ψωνίσει απο εκεί και έχω μείνει απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος!

Υ.γ. Ενίοτε κοίτα και το dB/1m, όσο πιο μεγάλο είναι τόσο πιο δυνατά ακούγεται ένα μεγάφωνο. Δηλαδή αν έχεις ένα ηχείο με 95dB/1m και του δίνεις 50watt, ένα άλλο ηχείο με 90dB/1m για να ακουστεί το ίδιο με το προηγούμενο (σε ένταση) θα θέλει 80watt!

----------


## PCMan

Το ηχείο με τα 90db θα βγάλει 107db αν του δώσουμε 50W και το ηχείο με τα 95db θα βγάλει 112db πάλι με 50W.
Για να βγάλει το ηχείο με τα 107db 112db(να φτάσουμε δηλαδή το ηχείο των 95db) θα χρειαστούμε περίπου 180W και όχι 80W.

----------


## Danza

Είδες να λεω κάπου πόσα db θα βγάλει αν δεχτεί χχwatt?

----------


## PCMan

> Είδες να λεω κάπου πόσα db θα βγάλει αν δεχτεί χχwatt?


Αν και δεν έχει σημασία, λάθος το λες και πιο πάνω και εδώ

----------


## Danza

φέρε τον ενισχυτή σου να φέρω και εγώ τον δικό μου να δούμε ποιός θα ακουστεί παραπάνω τότε....

----------


## ArtifexEfr

Λοιπόν παιδιά ακουώ προτάσεις για woofer,τα ηχεία (mission m72i) 'φορούσαν' woofer 160mm (6,5 ίντσες αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
tweeter 25mm, 100watt 8ohm 89db....είδα αυτά,
SKYTEC - WOOFER KEVLAR 6 1/2,στο djshop, σκοπεύω να πάρω 5-6 κομμάτια και κάνα 2 tweeter για ρεζέρβα....θα μπουν σε καφετέρια με ενισχυτές rotel rb-971 2x70w 8ohm (σκέφτομαι ίσως να αγοράσω και ενισχυτή 4καναλο επαγγελματικό)...πάντως για αρχή απλά θα αντικατασταθούν τα woofer

----------


## PCMan

> Λοιπόν παιδιά ακουώ προτάσεις για woofer,τα ηχεία mission m72i 'φορούσαν' woofer 160mm (6 η 6,5 ιντσες?)
> tweeter 25mm, 100watt 8ohm 89db....είδα αυτά SKYTEC - WOOFER KEVLAR 6 1/2,στο djshop, σκοπεύω να πάρω 5-6 κομμάτια και κάνα 2 tweeter για ρεζέρβα....θα μπουν σε καφετερία με ενισχυτές rotel rb-971 2x70w 8ohm (σκέφτομαι ίσως να αγοράσω και ενισχυτή 4καναλο επαγγελματικό)...πάντως για αρχή απλά θα αντικατασταθούν τα woofer


Αν δεν βρείς ίδια μάρκα και μοντέλο, τότε βρες κάτι με ίδια ακριβως χαρακτηριστικά οπωσδήποτε.
Πήγαινε πρώτα στα μαγαζιά εδώ και πάρε τιμές και μετα κοίτα στο ίντερνετ(θα σε φάνε τα μεταφορικά)
Δεν χρειάζειται τετρακάναλος(τζάμπα λεφτα). Ενας δικάναλος που να κατεβαίνει στα 4Ω και τα ηχεία ανα 2 παράλληλα.

[katina]Για ποια καφετέρια?[/katina]

----------

